# Another Bumper Boy parts issue



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm troubleshooting some Bumper Boy issues for a friend. I've determined that the charger is bad, so I'm trying to find a replacement. Apparently, Armaco, who makes the charger isn't in business anymore. Anyone know of a suitable replacement charger? The specs on the ones I've found on line aren't exactly the same. Secondly, and a bigger issue, is that I noticed that one of the cocking pieces is missing. Does anyone know of any source for those or are they only available by cannibalizing the parts off of another Bumper Boy?


----------



## Mike Sale (Feb 1, 2011)

I use a dogtra charger on one of mine it works fine. Its an older one that has the same size jack. Its a little too long but it doesn't seem to affect anything


----------



## Richard Reese (Apr 26, 2006)

This is a suitable replacement for the charger.

http://www.parts-express.com/fellow...dc-power-supply-55-x-25mm-center-(-)--129-014

You have to find someone on RTF that has extra parts and e-mail them with a picture of what you need. They will sell you the part. An option might be an old retrieve R trainer. Some of the guts are interchangeable but not all.


----------

